# Total freeze

## lpx

Hi there,

I just installed Gentoo and now that i'm with a window manager i had two total freezes in 2 days. One before yesterday and another today.

I was using XFCE4 and listening to MP3 with firefox open and emerge running. The first i think it was only firefox because it was my dad in the computer and i does not know how to do anything else.

I will post my last messages from the system log from this last crash, if it helps

Nov  7 10:45:59 office spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Nov  7 10:50:01 office cron[14607]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  7 11:00:01 office cron[2747]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov  7 11:00:01 office cron[2748]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  7 11:08:17 office syslog-ng[6732]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

Nov  7 11:08:17 office syslog-ng[6732]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Nov  7 11:08:17 office Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@office) (gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo 3.4.3.20050110-r2, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #13 Sun Nov 6 23:06:57 WET 2005

Nov  7 11:08:17 office BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Does anyone have a tip of whats going on?

Obrigado

----------

## Logician

It sounds almost like a problem I had when I installed gentoo the first time around.  Have you checked that your heat sync is powerful enough for your processor?  With my old machine, windows always worked fine - but with gentoo, the processor actually works the way it is supposed to, and works hard.  Check to see if your machine is overheating - the too-hot processor could very well be causing the freezes.

----------

## lpx

thx for that warning. i will have that in consideration!

do you know any program to monitor the temperature status?

obrigado

----------

## desultory

If you have ACPI, you can check yourself with:

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
```

To do more continuous monitoring I have found that conky (app-admin/conky) works nicely, though you will have to unmask it.

----------

## davidgurvich

I've just tried xfce4-4.4.0 today.  Hard freeze, could login through ssh, but couldn't kill X.  Reboot required.  Other window managers work fine.  I was running firefox, the xfce4 terminal, and tried to open a text file with openoffice.

[UPDATE]

Looks as though some openoffice library dependancy was updated during emerge world.  Whenever I used a feature in openoffice that accessed that library the system froze.  Guess I'll uninstall openoffice and use koffice for a while.  That doesn't crash my system when it goes down.

----------

